# Tesco 1kg frozen chicken breast competiton



## j4ldo (Sep 20, 2008)

Now i purchased these yesterday to try them out,

though to myself 1kg is a decent amount for dosh, as in most frozen breasts it boasts added water for extra succulance,

now heres the question :

after i defrosted and oven cooked what do you think it weighed ?


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Something silly, 500g?


----------



## chrisj28 (Sep 20, 2008)

550g


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

how much did you pay for them, cause unfrozen 500g gets you about 350 when cooked.


----------



## AntWarrior (Sep 23, 2008)

ok, I have these in my freezer the packet says 84% chicken, the rest water/ so my guess would be 840 grams????


----------



## j4ldo (Sep 20, 2008)

YoungGun said:


> Something silly, 500g?


bang on mate 

500g of cooked chicken i actually feel ripped off, now i know its hardly gonna be the best of quality but no way should they be selling it as 1kg bags when 500g is feekin water ! rant rant rant

cost £3.87


----------



## AntWarrior (Sep 23, 2008)

I know it certainly didn't look like a kilos worth after I boiled the whole pack today!!! :confused1:


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

j4ldo said:


> bang on mate
> 
> 500g of cooked chicken i actually feel ripped off, now i know its hardly gonna be the best of quality but no way should they be selling it as 1kg bags when 500g is feekin water ! rant rant rant
> 
> cost £3.87


500g for cooked portions is a good deal mate. I'm paying £4 for 350g


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

I pay 5.99 for a 3kg chicken, fair bit of meat on it aswell. I always make a soup with whats left over too.


----------



## The_Kernal (Apr 5, 2008)

sh1t who was at the check out D1ck fvkin Turpin??

I use costco frozen breasts and they are usually 120gcooked. 10quid for 2.2kg


----------



## j4ldo (Sep 20, 2008)

Spoke to someone i know tonight who owns a chinese,

said he can get me 10kg of frozen breasts for 27 quid

that sounds like a plan


----------



## ZoWi3 (Jan 3, 2008)

Damn YoungGun... where you getting it for that price from?


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

ZoWi3 said:


> Damn YoungGun... where you getting it for that price from?


Sainsburys, XL frozen. Looses a bit of size when cooked but it's generally pretty decent for the price.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

LloydOfGrimsby said:


> 500g for cooked portions is a good deal mate. I'm paying £4 for 350g


Wow thats expensiv. I pay £5 a kg of chicken breasts.


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

i nipped in to bookers and got 5kgs of halal chicken for £18 (100% chicken too!!!)


----------



## lethal86 (Jan 13, 2009)

Channel 4 now, 'The real cost of cheap food', testing different foods from supermarkets to see the actual content!


----------



## _kevinjames_ (Sep 16, 2007)

i get mine from makro, £16 for 5kg.


----------

